# Les plus belles photos



## Tuxla (8 Avril 2021)

Bonsoir 
Entre Iphone SE, 8, 8+, 11, X et XS, lequel selon vous fait les plus belles photos svp ?

En considérant que je peux trouver un exemplaire cité ci-dessus dans les 400€... Merci !


----------



## edenpulse (9 Avril 2021)

Ben le plus récent sera le mieux. Donc XS.


----------



## MrTom (9 Avril 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> Ben le plus récent sera le mieux. Donc XS.


Hello,

Non, le 11 (qui est le plus récent dans la liste non ordonnée de notre ami @Tuxla).


----------



## edenpulse (9 Avril 2021)

Ah oui exact j'ai lu un peu vite. Donc le 11 oui.


----------



## Sly54 (9 Avril 2021)

Tuxla a dit:


> lequel selon vous fait les plus belles photos svp


…le photographe…


----------



## ibabar (9 Avril 2021)

Tuxla a dit:


> Entre Iphone SE, 8, 8+, 11, X et XS, lequel selon vous fait les plus belles photos svp ?


Question incomplète car on ne connaît pas tes besoins !?
_ 8 Plus, X et Xs ont un second objectif "téléobjectif" pour un mode Portrait
_ 11 a un second objectif ultra-grand-angle, et un "faux" mode Portrait avec le grand-angle (qui simule donc le flou d'arrière-plan mais avec une focale courte donc sujet lointain + déformations du visage, surtout si on s'approche pour un "gros plan")
_ 8 Plus et X (et même Xs serais-je tenté de dire) ont les mêmes objectifs et la même analyse computationnelle (même si le Xs a un processeur (un peu) plus récent et (un peu) plus rapide donc meilleure optimisation)
_ 11, X et Xs ont FaceID donc un objectif avant (pour les selfies) nettement plus performant et mieux défini que les SE _(j'imagine d'ailleurs que tu parles du SE2...!??)_, 8 et 8 Plus
_ SE a un processeur plus puissant (A13) que le 8 (A11), donc étant donné que les objectifs photo sont strictement identiques, le SE s'en tirera nettement mieux (puissance de calcul computationnelle)


----------



## Tuxla (9 Avril 2021)

ibabar a dit:


> Question incomplète car on ne connaît pas tes besoins !?
> _ 8 Plus, X et Xs ont un second objectif "téléobjectif" pour un mode Portrait
> _ 11 a un second objectif ultra-grand-angle, et un "faux" mode Portrait avec le grand-angle (qui simule donc le flou d'arrière-plan mais avec une focale courte donc sujet lointain + déformations du visage, surtout si on s'approche pour un "gros plan")
> _ 8 Plus et X (et même Xs serais-je tenté de dire) ont les mêmes objectifs et la même analyse computationnelle (même si le Xs a un processeur (un peu) plus récent et (un peu) plus rapide donc meilleure optimisation)
> ...


Besoin: photos instagram facebook pour le compte d’un traiteur. Accessoirement photo « real life » mise en scène familles, tablées, exterieur type pique-nique etc


----------



## edenpulse (10 Avril 2021)

Tuxla a dit:


> Besoin: photos instagram facebook pour le compte d’un traiteur. Accessoirement photo « real life » mise en scène familles, tablées, exterieur type pique-nique etc


Genre un shoot photo pro donc ?


----------



## Gwen (10 Avril 2021)

Là, en effet, quel que soit l'appareil, l'important est le photographe. Et un iPhone n'est pas le meilleur appareil pour ce genre de prises de vue, car il possède un grand angle qui déforme les images. Donc, cela va déformer les plats.

Ce qu'il faut, c'est avant tout un bon éclairage et une bonne mise en scène en plus d'une personne ayant un certain sens de la composition. Le reste, quel que soit l'appareil, devrait aller, même en grand angle. Un iPhone, ancien modèle, peut convenir avec un vrai photographe et pas un snobe qui ne jure que par les reflex haut de gamme et qui ne fait que presser sur le bouton.


----------

